# Tivo Bolt 4K



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

The new update has made my bolt non 4k, Have open issue with TIVO support open, but it seems nothing is being done.they said it is a multiple user issue, but they cant roll back the update.....They wont even post replies saying it is a known issue.weird, usually they respond quickly.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

It what way is it no longer 4k? I am still able to watch youtube in 4k as well as Netflix. The Amazon app doesn't support 4k yet, so that is nothing new (but still very disappointing).


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have to set video to 720p or 1080i every time it starts to play, have open ticket concerning latest update but TIVO is still not fixing it


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I can watch Netflix in 4k.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

As always it can be a struggle but I can watch Netflix in 4K. I might have to reload Netflix and/or reboot the TiVo a couple of times but eventually I get there. It doesn't work any better or worse than it did pre-update.


----------



## Steve28 (Oct 12, 2009)

Tonight I went to watch some episodes of House of Cards, and my Bolt wouldn't go 4k on Netflix. I had to reboot to get it back.

Ugh.


----------

